# Best set of chisels for $100



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am working on a night stand for my niece and I need to buy my first set of chisels to round the tenons.

What is the best, most useful set I can get for around $100?

I'd like them to work well in a wide variety of operations.

Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

$100 for a set doesn't get you into the finer class of chisels.

I'd say buy 2 or 3 fine chisels like Lie Nielsen or Veritas and
you'll be able to resell them for 90% of what you paid and
they will come to you ready to use so if you don't have sharpening
skills you'll at least get to experience fine performance when
you first get them and thus have a standard of reference.

Less costly chisels typically need some considerable work 
on stones to get them cutting finely and the edges won't
hold up as well when used for chopping.

You can get a set of 8 Czech Narex chisels for about $75 and
some people think highly of them. You really don't need
8 chisels though.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been happy with my Irwin's made in England (probably made in China now). Narex is a good chisel but I find them less comfortable, and the Wood River sets look interesting. MHG is supposed to be decent too. It really boils down to sharpening and what feels good to you.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

I just bought the following set on Craigslist.

http://twinfalls.craigslist.org/tls/2969980711.html

$60 shipped to Boise.

If the link doesn't work, it's a 6 Piece set of Marples made by Record in Sheffield, England. With the yellow and red plastic handles

How did I do, LJs?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Lee Valley has a set of 5 bench chisels, which I really like for $69. Check them out.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=30028&cat=1,41504,43500&ap=1


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There's also the new Stanley Sweetheart chisels for around
$100 a set. I don't know if they hold an edge especially
well but they sure look nice.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm a fan of my hirsch firmer chisels for $130,http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=46403&cat=1,41504 They polish them from the factory which takes a little flatness out of the back, but once you fix that they are awesome.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Narex chisels best bang for the buck…..in that price range


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

Just to throw another name at ya, I use the EMG's out of Germany. They can really hold an edge and are really nice to use.. you can't get a whole set for $100.00 but you could get three that would cover anything you would need for a while.. Unless I'm doing really small dovetails, I rarely go below my 3/8" and almost never reach for anything bigger than 7/8" so if you grab one in the middle somewhere you should be good to go.. 
That's just me, but would agree that spending the money on really good tools is never money spent badly. 
plus once you have them, they will serve you well for the rest of your life… 
have fun and be safe..


----------



## RobLee (May 19, 2009)

Deleted (duplicate post )


----------



## RobLee (May 19, 2009)

Hi-

I bought a set of the classic Narex…. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67707&cat=1,41504

I think they're the best value we have…

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2082796/31076/WoodRiver-6-Piece-Bench-Chisel-Set.aspx

A good chisel at 83$, an outright steal at 53.00 for a set of 6


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Check out Ashley Iles Mk. II at toolsforworkingwood.com. Or, Ballew Saw and Tool in Springfield, MO (417-865-7411) still has Irwin blue handle chisel sets made in Sheffield England (the good entry level chisels before they moved to China). Full disclosure on Ballew is they are good friends but I have no financial interest.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Narex


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Narex best bang for the buck I have seen.


----------

